# Hilltop House - Oct 2017



## Ha.zel (Jan 9, 2018)

Came across this lovely house a few months back whilst out and about in the Scottish wilderness. I wasn't sure it was abandoned as it was pretty much intact! Can't find much history on it either. 

Although most of the upstairs rooms were pretty stripped, there was a lot of nice details left downstairs. This would make such a beautiful family home, so I hope it doesn't get wrecked. 

The light wasn't on our side so a revisit is definitely in order to capture what we missed!


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2018)

Nicely done, love that last external shot!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice find, gotta love that carpet!


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 9, 2018)

That is absolutely lovely. From the pics you posted I’d say light was on your side, gives a nice cold edge. It may have been a pain shooting in dying light but you got some great shots. Nothing wrong with a revisit under different conditions though! Great find and beautiful images. Heading back to Scotland to see my folks in a couple of weeks so this has got me itching to get up there now, got a lot of places lined up!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice shots. That house could be renovated, its in such a good condition. I like the AGA, the fireplace in the sitting room and the piano. A nice find.


----------



## Ha.zel (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks guys! It totally could be renovated, I think it's being looked after somewhat by someone so hopefully it's kept safe from idiots


----------



## wolfism (Jan 11, 2018)

Ha.zel said:


> The light wasn't on our side so a revisit is definitely in order to capture what we missed!



Actually I'd disagree, it looks like you got some pretty nice winter light in the earlier shots, and the final one captures the blue light you get in the NE of Scotland after the sun goes below the horizon. I'm not usually a fan of residential explores, but this looks pretty decent.


----------



## Ha.zel (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks guys  

Yeah the light does compliment it pretty well! I just we had a little more of it haha, i'm sure i'll be back at some point though.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 22, 2018)

Agree with the other comments - the lack of light really adds something to your pics, nicely done. Plus, a piano is always a lovely bonus! The last photo is stunning


----------



## Booker50 (Feb 5, 2018)

Wasn't father Ted filmed here? lol. Love it thought &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wallpaper and carpets were having a row about who's the loudest, I could here them in Essex. Lovely place!


----------



## Ha.zel (Feb 9, 2018)

Haha thanks!
They certainly are vibrant! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Lormack (Feb 10, 2018)

What a lovely little house. Your photos are great. Thankfully with it being in the middle of no where it might prevent the idiots


----------



## airfix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

attention it can be given so much secure even tho secluded


----------



## airfix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Aga needs relocating


----------

